# My halloweeny pictures!



## Guest (Oct 7, 2006)

It is going to look really nice when you are done. I see you are putting up a lot of lights. I think they have the biggest impact. Are you going to put any props on the ground in front of the porch?


----------



## NemesisOfTheFlesh (Sep 26, 2006)

im trying, the tombstone I did have werre recked in the big storm we had last week, so they all got ruined. so im looking to get new ones. or make them if I can. i was also thinking of a life size ghost for right beside the steps.


----------



## NemesisOfTheFlesh (Sep 26, 2006)

the ceiling of the porch has the bush/outisde lights on it.... and were hanging a gaint sider from it, so its like a lighted giant spider web LOL


----------

